# Suggestions?



## wbbfan (4 Apr 2006)

I am starting to train to day for my entry. And was hoping I could get some in sight as to my physical ability's. 
I am a  6'3, 215lbs 21 year old male.
I am pretty athletic. But I worry I may be the wrong type of athlete. I have a black belt in TKD, (and about 5.5 years total. Ages 15-20) I was in shotokan for 4 years (about ages 4-8) I played a year of Junior high, and 1 year of high school basketball, and played football ever day weather allowed in school.
(no pads, full tackle)
But I have allways been more of a finesse based nimble athlete. IE, scat back, quick slashing PG, and TKD is based on explosive movements, not long gruelling, grind it out stuff.
Push ups, and sit ups are no issue. I've read up on the grip test and am not worried about that either.
The 2.4K run has be a bit worried though. I've ran some 40 yard dash, and was fairly good. But I've never done any thing timed for 2.4K. Not nearly that long. 
I'm planing on going back to me 205 fighting weight. And that won't be a problem for me. I have great metabolism. But I'm built more for the lower body speed, and bursts of power.
I've been working general labour jobs since i graduated HS, in machine shops. Hauling pipes, move heavy stuff etc... So my upper body should be fine. 
I'm going out running today. And I'll see how I perform. But any one go through some thing like this?
My training regiment will contain 50 push ups, 50 sit ups, running(I'll try 2.5 and go from there), and TKD for my aerobic fitness. I'll do it daily, with Saturday and sunday being days off from push ups and sit ups, and Monday and Tuesday (next) off from running. I'll do that for a week, to a week and a half then use the on line form to join.
 If some one can add on stuff to help, that'd be great. 
I could also use dietary help. And will being heavily double jointed/loose jointed help or hurt me? I have loose jointed shoulders, right wrist, hips, and double jointed fingers and elbows. I've learned to work with it in my life. I don't suffer in any way from them, but I've never been through PT/BT.


----------



## Off my Stack (4 Apr 2006)

Your not going to have a problem on the fitness test it would be pretty hard to fail that one if you are in reasonable shape, and it sounds like your in good shape. For running  I would suggest running for about 30-40 minutes when your starting out, two times a week. One slow run at an aerobic pace don't run too hard, and one fast run that once your done you will feel like looosing your lunch. A month or two of that and you will have no problem with a 2.4 km run. To speed up the 2.4 km (if you want to run it really fast 8:30-7:30) also incorporate some interval runs. For example (30-60-90-60-30) run as fast a you can for 30 seconds, slower pace for 60 sec, run 90 fast etc. Also a medium distance interval run for speed 1-400m run jog400m  1-600m run jog400 4-200run(with 200m jogs in between)

focus on pullups, pushups, situps and runs. For your runs after awhile put some weight into a backpack start small and gradually increase to a third of your body weight if possible, strengthens the legs.(don't do this on a long hill incline or decline good chance of getting injured)


----------



## wbbfan (5 Apr 2006)

Thanks. I'll still worry about the test. That's just me though lol.
I made my run yesterday and am pretty sore. Not too bad though. (I did pace my self) 
I didn't get to meassure out the exact distance though. My car is in the shop. I live rurally so I just ran on a mile marker road.
That 30 60 interval runs sounds interesting. I'll do that for sure.
The push ups and sit ups are easy enough. But the chin ups, that's a different story. I've never tried one.
I don't have a chin up bar and can't seem to find any thing decent to use as one.
I have a back pack, but no weights. I'll probably use books. Though I'm not sure I have that much weight in books. Or that I could fit that many books in my pack. But I've ran with weight before. In TKD we used to carry people our own size on our shoulders and run relays.


----------



## plattypuss (5 Apr 2006)

For a chin-up bar - try ebay.  I recently bought something called the door gym which allows you to do chin ups at any doorway.  If you don't want to spend the money try doing chin-ups at the local school yards on some of the climbing equipment.  Instead of books try filling 2 Litre bottles with water - I think its 5 pounds per bottle (but weigh them to be sure). 

Although it may take us a while to get there - the type of fitness you describe that you have, is more along the lines of the combat fitness alot of military organisations are describing as ideal for combat.


----------



## wbbfan (5 Apr 2006)

I am cheap. I might be able to get my dad to make me a chin up bar at work. Though I don't have a good door way for it. Too low, and not real wide.
Thats a great Idea. Bottled watter. Though I may use 4l milt jugs.
Hmm. I'd a thought the military would want the strong brute types. I certianly hope  they do like my style more. I think it's better.


----------

